# Food Safety News - 05/26/2021



## daveomak.fs (May 26, 2021)

*IFC highlights challenges for domestic food safety in Africa*
By Joe Whitworth on May 26, 2021 12:03 am Attendees of IFC’s first virtual food safety event have heard how Africa is tackling the issue of safe food domestically. The 9th International Finance Corporation (IFC) International Food Safety Forum covered domestic and trade issues, as well as food safety culture over two days in May and is still available to watch. IFC is part... Continue Reading


*Cornell researchers discover five novel species to Listeria genus*
By News Desk on May 26, 2021 12:02 am Cornell researchers have found five previously unknown and novel kinds of Listeria, according to a new study in the International Journal of Systematic and Evolutionary Microbiology. The food scientists made the discovery while examining the prevalence of Listeria in agricultural soil throughout the U.S. Researchers said that identifying these novel species will help food facilities... Continue Reading


*Spanish investigators clamp down on meat, shellfish fraud operations*
By News Desk on May 26, 2021 12:01 am Spanish authorities have uncovered the alleged fraudulent sale of meat products as part of two different actions. The Guardia Civil ran two operations in Madrid and Salamanca, Spain. In the first action, named Operation SLICE, more than 63,000 containers of products were seized because some had labels that looked to have been modified. Authorities arrested... Continue Reading


*USDA posts public health alert for 65 tons of frozen chicken sent to food banks*
By News Desk on May 25, 2021 03:13 pm The U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) has issued a public health alert for 130,860 pounds of frozen, diced chicken products because of possible Listeria monocytogenes contamination. The products were distributed by Big Daddy Foods Inc., a Houston firm. They were also distributed to consumers at local food banks in Florida... Continue Reading


*FDA reveals results of sample testing program on romaine lettuce*
By Coral Beach on May 25, 2021 02:43 pm The FDA today reported it did not find any troublesome E. coli or Salmonella strains in samples of romaine collected for a special investigation program, but the agency cautioned that the samples represent a “relatively small” portion of romaine lettuce grown in certain areas. “The findings of this assignment suggest that microbial contamination – to... Continue Reading


----------

